# night hunting



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

I finally scored a generation 1 ATN MK 410 night vision riflescope. I generally walk my boundaries at night, shooting nutria for which we get an $8 bounty per tail. My real goal, however, is to off any coyotes, racoons or possums I come across.

So I naturally strapped it to my .243 BAR with 58 gr vmax and went out to sight it in.

It was like an atom bomb going off and I could hear the echo bouncing off the cliffs a mile away. My neighbor phoned and said he saw the flash and ducked for cover (about 1/4 mile away).

So, I think I have too much rifle for a scope which is really only good out to 100 yards. I've got adapters coming to mount it on my Henery lever action 22 magnum, which is a quiet enough round for shooting after dark.

BUT... it's also pretty weak if I do come across a coyote or bobcat.

I have never shot a .223 AR and am curious if they are as loud as my BAR is. If so, then I'm thinking I want to look for a .204 or .22 hornet. But as far as I can tell, I can only get AR style .204 semi-autos (the Ruger mini ranch only comes in .223).

So, I'm thinking in terms of volume, would either of those be a good choice? Or is my .22 magnum using 30 gr vmax (I think 1800 fps) plenty for the limited range of the n ight vision scope?

Or, third choice, find a way to mount it to my 20 gage and just splatter things?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i think the hornet would be a perfect choice for your condition


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

I just wish I could find an auto-loader and I would be in complete agreement.

It looks like DPMS and Remington make AR15 style .204's; but the choice in rifles for the hornet seems pretty bleak.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm thinking someone does make it in a semi-auto but i can't think of who??? ruger perhaps???


----------



## treedogguy (Aug 23, 2009)

your 22 mag. will put a dog down and out at 100 yards. that hornet is a good short range rifle also. but I sure do like your thinking on the 20 gauge. I shoot alot of coyotes with a shot gun using 3 1/2 bb's


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know man. I've got a .204 and its anything but quiet. I think it might be louder than my .223 AR, actually.

Are flash hiders or noise suppressors legal in WA?

If max range is 100 yards, I think you're overgunned with a .204 or even the .17 centerfires. I think a loaded down hornet should get the slight nod over the .22mag when you compare noise vs. energy.

Ever consider re-chambering your .243?


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

supressors and flash hiders are legal here; but when I look at the cost of adding them to a current gun I am better of buying an AR15 pre-fitted.... or buying the 22 hornet bolt action (gag) is actually cheaper by miles than any supression/silencer option

And, regarding rechambering, I had not considered it. At the same time, why would I do that to such a beautiful gun? If I was only calling and hunting coyotes it has amazing reach in v-max (we can use red lights/IR lights here) and probably wouldn't be using the night vision scope at all on it. Secondly, I can go up to 110 gr and go hunt deer someday if it fancies me; although I raise lamb, beef, pork, chicken, duck and goose already and really prefer any of it to venison. :0


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

Let me add that sighting-in a night vision scope is an absolute pain in the 'globes'. Getting closer, though.

I ordered the Lightforce 170 night hunter package. Let me say the beam is amazing, and with the IR filter on the beam it was like a huge spotlight. It was way too much range for my 22 wmr and scope.


----------

